# Time Attack - Round 1 - Cadwell Park - Photographs



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Well yesterday saw me at my new favourite track.....Cadwell Park for the first round of the Time Attack Series. For those of you that don't know what time attack is, it is a series of some extremely mental motors that are split up in to different class's and basically aim for the fastest lap.

I have a friend competing with his 540bhp Vauxhall Astra GSI, so I went along to support him in the first round, however due to no testing before this round he was unable to get a time in due to small issues with the car.

I am by no means any professional photographer and my editing skills are not great so any advice is welcome on how to improve.

Here are a selection of my photo's from yesterday, apologies if they are large on the web however I upload through Tapatalk App.



























































































Personal Favourite































































Thanks for looking.

Rob


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Awesome photos. I shall be on track Friday, first time at Cadwell... Canny wait!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

TJenkos said:


> Awesome photos. I shall be on track Friday, first time at Cadwell... Canny wait!


Thank you 
We have a evening session booked form15th May, I also cannot wait


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice photos 

Cadwell is one of my favourite tracks (the only one where I have won anything for starters) and knowing a few of the lads that competed yesterday, the Time Attack series seems to have come on leaps and bounds from its roots in the UK back in 07 or 08 (Anyone remember GT Battle at Rockingham?)


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

3dom said:


> Nice photos
> 
> Cadwell is one of my favourite tracks (the only one where I have won anything for starters) and knowing a few of the lads that competed yesterday, the Time Attack series seems to have come on leaps and bounds from its roots in the UK back in 07 or 08 (Anyone remember GT Battle at Rockingham?)


Oh it has indeed, they dropped a bit of a doodar couple of years back introducing the pirelli tyre, losing all the big players, such as a friend of mine who used to compete with his 800bhp cpl evo (yellow one probably know of it). But this year seems to be ace and some great competition such as HEL s2000 and ollie clark with gobstopper 2 when revealed for racing.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice snaps Rob!

I follow Bo's time attack build he puts on VXROnline which is epic!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Nice snaps Rob!
> 
> I follow Bo's time attack build he puts on VXROnline which is epic!!


Thanks mate, i follow Bo on facebook is an epic machine and was looking strong yesterday and very competitive.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah I should really get to one of these events really!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

:thumb:Looks fun , some nice pics, you practicing your panning:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> :thumb:Looks fun , some nice pics, you practicing your panning:thumb:


I had a go 3 times but due to the whether and my natural shakiness they didn't come out very well at all. I considered taking the monopod but forgot it....oooops


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> I had a go 3 times but due to the whether and my natural shakiness they didn't come out very well at all. I considered taking the monopod but forgot it....oooops


Monopod a must for these panning shots not that i can say i have used it for a few years to much gear when i go to goodwood:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Definitely got much better panning shots at BTCC last year. Ill be taking the monopod to Goodwood this year .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Definitely got much better panning shots at BTCC last year. Ill be taking the monopod to Goodwood this year .


I may catch up with you to check your progress:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I may catch up with you to check your progress:thumb:


That would be good


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Some great pics. Really like the purple time attack Evo and the number 7 Evo.

I only use a monopod with 400mm f2.8 and 600mm as they are big heavy 

If your using a Canon DSLR then drive mode Al servo will help sharpen up your images as it will continuously refocus your image while the button is half pressed until you finally hit the trigger at take the shot! Not sure what the nikon equivalent is but I'm sure there is one.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great pictures. Was there last thurs on a trackday and a few of the cars were out testing and setting up including the red astra and a mental quick clark motorsport impreza!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Stewartfinley said:


> Some great pics. Really like the purple time attack Evo and the number 7 Evo.
> 
> I only use a monopod with 400mm f2.8 and 600mm as they are big heavy
> 
> If your using a Canon DSLR then drive mode Al servo will help sharpen up your images as it will continuously refocus your image while the button is half pressed until you finally hit the trigger at take the shot! Not sure what the nikon equivalent is but I'm sure there is one.


I was using a canon 1100D with 55-250mm lens. Im naturally shaky however with the cold it wasn't the best environment for me haha.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Great pictures. Was there last thurs on a trackday and a few of the cars were out testing and setting up including the red astra and a mental quick clark motorsport impreza!


Thanks, i love the impreza such an impressive piece of engineering.


----------



## Jacksy1903 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good pics mate and well done to the NR tuned cars top honures :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Jacksy1903 said:


> Good pics mate and well done to the NR tuned cars top honures :thumb:


That last lap was unbelievable, dont know where the speed came from to knock half a second off if i remember correctly


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

The hel s2000 was built near where I live the guy who did all the body work is restoring my Rallye this summer (restoshack) they have got about 500 bhp out off that 2.0L 16v with a supercharger on it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

badbox said:


> The hel s2000 was built near where I live the guy who did all the body work is restoring my Rallye this summer (restoshack) they have got about 500 bhp out off that 2.0L 16v with a supercharger on it


Yup, my favourite car there.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice photos rob.

Im off to SIlverstone F1 in June so any tips for taking these kind of photos would be appreciated. I'll be sat in the Pit Straight so do you think a monopod would be useful or a hinderance?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice pics Rob, cadwell is only down the road from me.

Didn't even know this was on until midday yesterday, was going to make the afternoon sessions but didn't go in the end


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Nice photos rob.
> 
> Im off to SIlverstone F1 in June so any tips for taking these kind of photos would be appreciated. I'll be sat in the Pit Straight so do you think a monopod would be useful or a hinderance?


A monopod would be great there especially for panning shots. They can get awkward as a beginner in my experience as you want to move camera up and down and you cant haha soon get used to it though.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Some good pics of some mental looking motors!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice pics Rob, cadwell is only down the road from me.
> 
> Didn't even know this was on until midday yesterday, was going to make the afternoon sessions but didn't go in the end


Thanks mate, thats a shame, i really enjoyed it, dont normally stay to end but got in to it.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Some nice shots - think we both have the same favourite 

I was on the Cadwell website the otehr day and it looks like an ace place to be near to as they seem to have stuff on every weekend from what I can see.

Great for practicing - especially at trackdays shooting with silly slow shutter speeds.

Regarding the monopod business - I hate hate hate panning with one. I only use mine when I am shooting long (400mm long) and head onto a car.

It just takes practice to pan smoothly and to get a sharp image. I've got my first ever bike event on Saturday + my first event of 2013. Cant wait!!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

EddieB said:


> Some nice shots - think we both have the same favourite
> 
> I was on the Cadwell website the otehr day and it looks like an ace place to be near to as they seem to have stuff on every weekend from what I can see.
> 
> ...


They do seem to have a lot of events at cadwell. It is good practice cause you can get close to the track or far away so can get a mixture.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Nice photos rob.
> 
> Im off to SIlverstone F1 in June so any tips for taking these kind of photos would be appreciated. I'll be sat in the Pit Straight so do you think a monopod would be useful or a hinderance?


http://www.carphototutorials.com/make_panning_shots_like_a_pro.html

Has some great tips for Motorsport photography


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Stewartfinley said:


> http://www.carphototutorials.com/make_panning_shots_like_a_pro.html
> 
> Has some great tips for Motorsport photography


Brilliant thanks, ill take a look.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Shots 15 & 16 are the best IMO :thumb:

John


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My favourite shot from the day:










P.s please don't think I'm some professional from the watermark, companies were sharing the photos without asking or giving any credit on facebook just a little deterrent probably wont stop them haha.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats good :thumb:

John


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Say hello to Ronnie and Jacko for me next time


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Say hello to Ronnie and Jacko for me next time


Haha will do


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

How did the new engine sound in Ronnies 3dr. I've heard its pretty 'loud' on boost


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> How did the new engine sound in Ronnies 3dr. I've heard its pretty 'loud' on boost


You need to hear it, it is unbelievable, sounds like a fighter plane, loved it


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good


----------

